# KENT meet and NW meet friday 15th April ASHFORD,KENT



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

Hey guys,

have been in contact with some of the guys coming down for the germany meet on the 16th march.
They will be coming down on the friday, to stay in folkestone.
Thought it would be a good idea to invite them to one of our meets, another meet & eat ???
in ashford, this time we could try pizza hut or beefeater at the eureka park

so
*friday 15th april
ashford eureka park
beefeater or pizza hut
6:45pm meet 
please please pop your name on the list if able to make it!
will be a great meet, see some new faces *

K10MBD &mr K10MBD


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Kim,

Stick my name down please 

Thanks

Paul


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

k10mbd & mr k10mbd
redscouse


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

Pop me down - traveling down with the NW crew


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

k10mbd & mr k10mbd
redscouse 
TTsline02


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Oh i see they are coming down to meet Trevs meet. Wondered what was happening. I will try Kim but i have a training session that night will let you know when you have the times up.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

put me down..

any excuse for you sotherners to see how us NW crew roll :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

Kim,

Got yer PM.

As I'm off to Germany...would be rude not to.

So put my name down

Thanks
Jay


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

and us


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

k10mbd & mr k10mbd
redscouse 
TTsline02 
Ian222 (???)
tony_rigby_uk
jayTTapp
bigsyd
jay qs & laura (???)

 keep em comin'


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

need to know where everyone wants to eat... so we know where to park...

pizza hut
beefeater
frankie & bennies


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Personally prefer Pizza Hut, but happy to go with the majority  

Paul


----------



## sbd119 (Jan 2, 2010)

Please add me to the list. I'm in Beckenham, more south London than Kent, and never been to a TT meet before, also prefer Pizza Hut but happy to go with the majority


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

k10mbd & mr k10mbd
redscouse 
TTsline02 
Ian222 (???)
tony_rigby_uk
jayTTapp
bigsyd
jay qs & laura (???)
sbd119
Stevecollier & julie


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

sbd119 said:


> Please add me to the list. I'm in Beckenham, more south London than Kent, and never been to a TT meet before, also prefer Pizza Hut but happy to go with the majority


Brilliant see you then


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Hi Kim, i would be more than happy to tag along and keep the North Western possy complete.
We dont mind where we eat and will leave that to the fussy ones to choose.. :lol: 
Steve+Julie


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Just a bump to the post, come on you guys/girls let us see your name down on this.... The NW posse is in town and there will be some new and modified motors turning up 8)


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

+1


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

+1


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

+1 come on guys!!
     

:-*


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

pizza hut only for me :lol: :lol: :lol:

i'm craving a stuffed crust pizza now... drooooooooooooooollllllllllll


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Hey Kim....

You know us... always gonna support your meets/cruises mate.... But

Not sure we will be home from the Big Smoke in time! We'll do our best to get down for a beer!

Nick and San


----------



## jontymo (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi Kim,

We will try to get there but not setting off from Huddersfield before 2ish so may go straight to you before checking in at the hotel.

Jontymo


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

k10mbd & mr k10mbd
redscouse 
TTsline02 
Ian222 (???)
tony_rigby_uk
jayTTapp
bigsyd
jay qs & laura sbd119
Stevecollier & julie 
Hardrhino (???)
jontymo & tracy


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi Jon,

Even if you leave home @ 3-4pm you will still get down to the hotel and to the meet on time mate 

Lets hope its nice weather on Friday 

Paul


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Come on guys..come and join us for an evening of free beer and temperatures in the 80s.. :roll:

My bonnet will be open for peeps to see what ive spent all my hard earned on.
Syd and Paul will both be in their new RSs. 
Steve


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

stevecollier said:


> Come on guys..come and join us for an evening of free beer and temperatures in the 80s.. :roll:
> 
> My bonnet will be open for peeps to see what ive spent all my hard earned on.
> Syd and Paul will both be in their new RSs.
> Steve


Free beer, now that is tempting.There is a good chance i could make this.


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

ian222 said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> > Come on guys..come and join us for an evening of free beer and temperatures in the 80s.. :roll:
> ...


haha as long as the rep doesn't have to pay for it :O 
Lol


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

ian222 said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> > Come on guys..come and join us for an evening of free beer and temperatures in the 80s.. :roll:
> ...


gooooo on !!

Ok guys I'm going up that way I'm a min so will book table at pizza hut


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

k10mbd said:


> Ok guys I'm going up that way I'm a min so will book table at pizza hut


Nice one Kim........mmmmmmm Pizza Hut  

Paul


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi guys

Long time since ive been on here, i might try and make this one.

Should be a nice weekend for a drive


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

sTTranger said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Long time since ive been on here, i might try and make this one.
> 
> Should be a nice weekend for a drive


OMG DAVE!!!!! Where have you been!!!!

Make sure you get to this one, then there will be 3 RS's there with yours and i need to speak to you

Get back on the scene mate, i miss you 8) 8)

Paul


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Nice to see youve made a reappearance Dave, hope all is well and life is treating you good.
Ive finally done it and shoved a blower on, hated it when you and Steve were eating up the tarmac on the Italy trip, i was so envious.
Steve


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

sTTranger said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Long time since ive been on here, i might try and make this one.
> 
> Should be a nice weekend for a drive


yoooooooooo dude good to see you are still around :lol: :lol: get your arse in gear and try and get on this


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

Table booked for 7:30pm, this will give us enough time to all meet, wait for everyone etc... 
6:45 meet
7:30 eat


booked table for 16 :O

but if more or less come its fine


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

sTTranger said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Long time since ive been on here, i might try and make this one.
> 
> Should be a nice weekend for a drive


Maaaattttteeeee.....

Was up on the heath this morning.... Went past your Parents place......

Hope your well.....

See ya soon buddy!


----------



## jontymo (Dec 31, 2010)

Looking good so Tracey and me will get there as soon as.

jontymo


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

jontymo said:


> Looking good so Tracey and me will get there as soon as.
> 
> jontymo


Brill


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

k10mbd & mr k10mbd
redscouse 
TTsline02 
Ian222 (???)
tony_rigby_uk
jayTTapp
bigsyd
jay qs & laura 
sbd119
Stevecollier & julie 
Hardrhino (???)
jontymo & tracey 
sTTranger(???)


----------



## phillywilly (Feb 24, 2011)

kim,kept quiet till now cos i didnt know if i could make it ...but i can  so put me down please 
well ,someones gotta show hardrhino what a mk2 looks like :wink:


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

k10mbd & mr k10mbd
redscouse 
TTsline02 
Ian222 (???)
tony_rigby_uk
jayTTapp
bigsyd
jay qs & laura 
sbd119
Stevecollier & julie 
Hardrhino (???)
jontymo & tracey 
sTTranger(???) 
Phillywilly

( think i am having a blonde moment... but i dont get your post :/ he has a mk2 :/)


----------



## phillywilly (Feb 24, 2011)

k10mbd said:


> k10mbd & mr k10mbd
> redscouse
> TTsline02
> Ian222 (???)
> ...


yeah i know -a roadster,not proper mk2 coupe :lol:


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

k10mbd said:


> ( think i am having a blonde moment... but i dont get your post :/ he has a mk2 :/)


 :lol: :lol: Your not Kim..... Think he meant "show him how one should look"........

Well i should be able to wax ours up enough on Friday!!!!


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

phillywilly said:


> yeah i know -a roadster,not proper mk2 coupe :lol:


That useless lump of metal over your head will be a git to take off when the sun shines for the usual one day this summer!


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

sTTranger said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Long time since ive been on here, i might try and make this one.
> 
> Should be a nice weekend for a drive


Dave

sTTranger by name and sTTranger by nature........where have you been hiding mate?........I thought marriage had finally finished you off....  

Trev


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Trev,

Get your priorities sorted out and get along to this pre-germany trip meet... no excuses 

Paul


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Redscouse said:


> Trev,
> 
> Get your priorities sorted out and get along to this pre-germany trip meet... no excuses
> 
> Paul


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Got a funny feeling I might just be a little bit busy the night before Germany.....


----------



## phillywilly (Feb 24, 2011)

Hardrhino said:


> phillywilly said:
> 
> 
> > yeah i know -a roadster,not proper mk2 coupe :lol:
> ...


lol :lol:


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

ttrev21 said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> > Trev,
> ...


Down the pub again....... :lol: :lol:

Ps Sorry Kim can't make this one I'm already out this Friday


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

Ok guys 

table booked for 16 people, there are 18 names down but some are possibles.
I will be there from about 6:40/6:45 ish

(unless redscouse etc would like us to meet them in folkestone and drive down??)

parking will most likely be around the back of pizza hut, as it is the school holidays and i am sure it will be busy on a friday night. 
If we are not outside Pizza hut, we will be in the other carpark. 
when you get into the eureka park, just before Pizza hut, take a left at the Mini roundabout... past the KFC entrance, the carpark is on the left.

Please let me know if you are unable to make it so i can sort out the table booking.

HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE 

Kim & Brett


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Ive had a chat with Kim, Kim and Brett will be coming to the Holiday Inn around 6-6.15pm and we will convoy with them to Pizza Hut and meet up with the rest of the 'locals'  :lol: 8)

Paul


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

see you all later


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

8)


----------



## sbd119 (Jan 2, 2010)

I might be a wee bit late, my mate Andy said he might come along too - hope one extra is OK. Stu


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Hey Kim,

We will be there around 8-8.30 depending on what time San gets outa London.....
We'll grab a bite when we land!

See ya soon


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

Hey All

We're running late just at services before Dartford Bridge and need to get to hotel, shower and change before meet - so depending on how long it takes from now I think it would be 7.30pm/8pm before we get there.

Matt


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

That's what happens when you leave the correct route..  
Just having a beer in the hotel..  
Steve


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

I'll come along nearer 7 then, see ya later.

Jay


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Kim/Brett, good to meet you both tonight, catch up with Ian and the meet few of the Kent Crew - shame your not joing us for the weekend! Matt


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

a Big thank you to everyone, was a good night  realy enjoyed it! nice to see some new faces : and hope you all have a safe trip today!

Hope everyone else enjoyed it too.

Thank you again 

Kim & Brett


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

We all had a fab time and all made it back safely..a little worse for wear though.
Steve


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for sorting this one out Kim @ short notice, was a good turn out and was nice to mee you and Brett, and some of the other Kent locals.

Anybody got any pictures??  Get em up 

Paul


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi guys

Sorry i couldnt make this one. Got the car washed and my fiancee turned up.

absolutley gutted as I had spent a couple of hours giving the car a wash.

Long time trev, weddings in august so trying to pin down all the little details, Ive managed to hold on to her, hopefuly I shpuld be back on the scene in a couple of months


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

sTTranger said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Sorry i couldnt make this one. Got the car washed and my fiancee turned up.
> 
> ...


Pity, we missed ya and you would have loved Germany.
Steve


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

sTTranger said:


> I shpuld be back on the scene in a couple of months


It will be good to have you back Dave......you`ve been missed...


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Dave sort it out mate, was looking forward to catching up with you again!!!

You only have 1 chance to have a TT-RS, yet there are plenty of wives in the sea :lol: :lol:

Paul


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Redscouse said:


> Dave sort it out mate, was looking forward to catching up with you again!!!
> 
> You only have 1 chance to have a TT-RS, yet there are plenty of wives in the sea :lol: :lol:
> 
> Paul


Most of them have been slung overboard on the way to a European event.... :lol:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

ttrev21 said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> > Dave sort it out mate, was looking forward to catching up with you again!!!
> ...


 :roll: :lol:


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

ttrev21 said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> > Dave sort it out mate, was looking forward to catching up with you again!!!
> ...


 :lol: :lol: do the buggers float back up then :lol: :lol:


----------

